# Angelnteiche in Belgien und Niederlande



## Funi (17. Juli 2010)

Hallo Angelgemeinde!

Da noch nicht September bzw Oktober ist können wir unsern Angelschein noch nicht machen.
Aber wir würden gerne zuvor nochmal an einem Angelteich angeln.Da dieses leider nicht hier in Deutschland möglich ist suchen wir einen Angelteich in Belgien oder Niederlande.

Wir suchen einen Teich der neben den normalen Forellen und Lachsforellen auch noch andere Arten beherbergt.

Z.B.
Barsche,Aale,Zander....

Am besten wäre natürlich wenn man dort auch Kunstköder verwenden dürfte.

Kennt zufälig jemand einen Forellenteich/weiher Forellensee
an dem es möglich ist?

Die Anlage ''Die Lustige Forelle'' ist nicht unser fall...


danke SKMB


----------



## crazyFish (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angelnteiche in Belgien und Niederlande*

Wenn ihr die lustige Forelle kennt sollte Montzen ja nicht so weit weg von euch sein.

Dort gibt es neben 2 Forellenteichen auch einen Räuberteich in dem wohl Hecht und Zander sein soll wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe. Infos zu dem Teich kann ich euch nicht geben, da ich dort nur zum Forellenfischen war, alles andere habe ich in Baggerseen gemacht.

Angeln in Montzen

Außerdem kann ich mich noch erinnern in meiner Aachener Zeit etwas über eine Anlage in NL gehört zu haben. Ich meine sie war in der Nähe von Kerkrade und hatte mehrere Teich mit geschuppten Mix. 
Vielleicht weiß jemand da mehr zu, ansonsten würde ich einfach ma im Angelladen nach fragen, die wissen bestimmt was man hinter der Grenze so alles veranstalten kann.


----------



## crazyFish (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angelnteiche in Belgien und Niederlande*

Auf der Runde mit dem Hund ist mir eingefallen, dass ich damals mal zu der Anlage bei Kerkrade gefahren bin. 
Habe dann ma Google Earth bemüht, die liegt beim Kloster Rolduc. (50°52'6.11"N, 6° 4'47.77"E) mehr Infos habe ich aber nicht, da zu dem Zeitpunkt geschlossen war. Müsst ihr mal google knechten.


----------



## mopa (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angelnteiche in Belgien und Niederlande*

Hallo,
es gibt eine Anlage in Schinveld, ganz in der Nähe von Brunsum.
www.hsvdehering.nl 
Ist ganz nett sind glaube ich wohl keine Forellen drinn.
Was Kunstköder betrifft kann ich auch nicht sagen.

Für Karpfen und Stippe aber auf jeden fall eine Reise wert.

Petrie Heil


----------

